# Impending Miscarriage - What symptoms can I expect?



## mama2eve (Jul 1, 2004)

Ive just spent the last hour reading posts and advice in this forum and my eyes have welled up with tears over the pain and the grief that many mothers have experienced through birth loss. I have an amazingly bright and gorgeous 3.5 year old who graced us with her presence after a 'perfectly' uncomplicated pregnancy, which is why what I am currently experiencing is such an unexpected shock.

I am currently starting to experience what I think is a miscarriage. I have experienced spotting (mainly pink) in my first month of pregnancy and again in my second month. I went to the DR to get advice and he recommended an U/Sound. The u/sound revealed a 6 week old 'sac' which didnt add up to my dates, which would have placed me at 9 weeks pregnant.

I was due to have another u/sound this Thursday to assess whether or not the pregnancy has progressed, when red bleeding started this morning. I am not in any pain and the blood loss is less than with a normal period, but is heavy enough to warrant that something is starting to happen.

After reading many posts, I am not sure what to expect with a miscarriage. Some say bleeding can last for up to 6 weeks, be incredibly heavy or light, pass clots etc. Obviously things can be different for different women, but I just wondered what I could roughly expect. I have also passed a largish 'clot' this morning.

I am aware that there are 2 choices - a d&c or a natural miscarriage. I would prefer for my body to cleanse itself naturally, but if this process can take weeks and even then, I may need a d&c to make sure all matter is passed, maybe the d&c might allow me to recover quicker? I have been feeling pretty dizzy over the last couple of weeks and still a bit nauseous like morning sickness. I will go to the doc in the morning for advice, but thought I'd post here first.

It is all such a shock and I've done my share of crying and had feelings of loss, which I am sure will continue, but I am also grateful that the wait is over and I know that this wasnt our time. Any advice regarding what I could expect would be greatly appreciated.

I feel for all the beautiful mothers out there who have experienced birth loss and are currently experiencing the same as I.


----------



## muse (Apr 17, 2002)

mama2eve,







You don't say how many weeks pg you are, which may make a big difference in how the miscarriage plays out. I had one at 11 weeks, but we guessed the baby died at about 8 or 9 weeks. I tried to m/c naturally but after 2 weeks of heavy bleeding and clots it was clear there was some retained tissue and had to have a D&C. With my second m/c at 6 weeks I bled for a few days and that was that.

I think it's up to you to decide if you want to try to m/c naturally or opt for the D&C.
The most important thing is to watch the level of blood flow. If you're soaking more than a pad an hr you need to get checked out. Also if you notice any strange smells or discharge, or develop a fever, they can be signs of infection. I recommend taking high doses of Vit C and some echinacea to ward off any infection. And lots and lots of rest and fluids.

So sorry you're going through this. Take good care.


----------



## mama2eve (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank you Muse for your kind words and information. Sorry to hear you have been through this twice before.

I guess the baby would have died at 6 weeks, and I am currently 9 weeks from when the pregnancy would have begun. The bleeding is steady but not too heavy, but I am noticing more clots and red blood tissue when I go to the toilet now. I will keep an eye on things and watch how they progress. No cramping or pain at the moment and I feel ok physically.

I think I will watch the blood flow for a few days and take things from there and see what the DR has to say. Thank you again for your reply.......


----------



## armonia (Mar 24, 2002)

I am going through this right now so I will share what is going on with me. (sorry to those who have read my story several times)

This is my first miscarriage. When I found out a few weeks ago that I was pregnant, I was so very excited. I have been getting lots of exercise and eating really well and just feeling overall wonderful prior to the pregnancy, so I thought I would just go with the flow and not worry so much. I even ordered some cloth diapers from the trading post that I just received yesterday.

On July 4, I noticed some very light spotting...brownish. I was about 5 weeks at this time. Called around and was told to go to the hospital because I am pretty far out in the country. They did a vaginal ultrasound and I was told the baby was implanted correctly and the blood work was fine.

Next day, heavier brown spotting and by nighttime, heavier and bright red. Smallish clots...kind of like my period. Really JUST like my period. So I kept trying to convince myself "Oh I am having a period while pregnant."

Tuesday, I was told to go to the ER again since I did not have a doctor. I was bleeding just like a period, but my pregnancy hormones had almost doubled since the last test 30 hours earlier. The nurse was rude and asked "Why are you crying?!" I said "Maybe because I might be losing my baby!!" She was so rude and then put an IV in my arm really hard that bruised me and made me sob really hard. My arm is still bruised today. They put an IV in and gave me something to keep me hydrated. I was mad at first but now I realize that probably helped me cleanse my body.

The next day, heavy bleeding...passed some of what I now believe was tissue (sob), next day heavy bleeding, that Friday July 9, the ER dr. arranged for me to see an ob/gyn. They asked me to get undressed...I said I really need a pad. She laid a pad on the table and did an exam. He said my cervix was closed but that was where the blood was coming from. I had a second of hope since my cervix was closed. He did a vaginal ultrasound and very nicely and kindly said that there is nothing left...my body had cleansed itself and no treatment was necessary. I got up to get dressed. Blood was on the table and then I saw the swabs in the trash can that just had so much blood. I would have been 6 weeks that day.

The clots that I passed were more like dime size clots similar to a period, just several at a time a couple of times a day along with bright red blood. I feel sad the first thing in the morning when I wipe and there is a big wipe of bright red blood and clots that drip into the toilet. My bleeding is pretty much what you described.

Also, I never really experienced any cramping or discomfort.

I am feeling better emotionally, though.

So...now I am on day 14 of bleeding. It has gotten MUCH lighter today. I have not had fever and have not noticed any smells or anything. The dr. told me that I could bleed for about 2 weeks and he said to take iron supplements. I was told pears have a lot of iron so I am about to go pick some from my tree.

Hugs and best wishes to you.

My 3 1/2 year old had already named the baby "Sunflower". A couple of months ago I had planted seeds all over my yard like I do sometimes and then I forget where I plant things. I was walking in the yard a few days ago and a giant sunflower that I had planted and had forgotten about and not noticed previously was blooming on the far side of my large yard. It gave me some peace, like she was telling me she was still here. (tears...sorry)


----------



## behr (Dec 10, 2001)

Dear mama2eve, I'm so sorry for your loss.

I had a m/c at 10 weeks with one day of major bleeding and clot-passing during which I was very glad I was not alone. I went to the gynec. the next day for a vaginal U/S to check for retained tissue and she said the bean was no longer there, but there was some tissue left which would probably be 'flushed' out with the next AF. I bled for 2 1/2 weeks, period-like.
I was glad to have had the m/c at home since it was part of the 'process' for me and, in a way, part of the healing journey.
I called the day a birthday and we had little ceremonies for our little one, it was sad but necessary for my emotional healing.
My mw had told me to watch out for fever or any other signs of infection, and she suggested a d&c with local anesthesia in case i wanted it to be over quickly.

Armonia, how are you? I've been thinking of you and hope you are allright. Your sunflower story made the tears come back, it sounds so beautiful, and so sweet of your little one to give that name to his/her sibling. I too planted sunflowers, but after the fact, since I read somewhere that caring of something like a plant will help with the grief. Funny, only three seeds sprouted of the many I put in the earth (I have two dds and the baby I lost was a surprise third, but dh really wants no more). I'm taking good care of these three plants.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss...


----------



## mama2eve (Jul 1, 2004)

Dear Armonia and Behr

Thankyou for sharing your moving stories which brought me to tears. I am so sorry for you both and wish you well in your healing journeys. Jackieg213, thankyou for your support.

My story continues like a rollercoaster. After 2 days of red bleeding and clot passing, I went to the ER and they recommended an usound. I was expecting to see an empty womb as I was resigned to the fact I wasnt pregnant anymore and I had lost my baby. The usound revealed the 'sac' was still in place and had grown from 5 days ago. I still had a small glimmer of hope.

The radiologist asked if I wanted a vaginal usound to try to determine more and see if he could pick up the fetal heartbeat at 6 weeks. I said definately yes, wanting to get some more answers. The sac is very high up in my uterus and had grown (two good signs), HOWEVER, they were unable to detect a heartbeat (which they said should have been detectable by 6 week vag usound) and also saw some breaking away from the uteral wall (probably a sign of impending miscarriage). All in all, they couldnt give me any more answers except to wait and see how things pan out. The radiologist is convinced it is a blighted ovum but is puzzled as to why it has grown when by now it should be shrinking?

I am more confused than ever and just when I had started to grieve my loss, a small ray of hope emerges..........I am seeing a doc today for another blood test for an HCG reading to compare it to 2 days ago. Bleeding is lighter, but still passing clots. I just want some answers, but am not feeling very hopeful about this pregnancy.


----------



## armonia (Mar 24, 2002)

mama2eve


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

bs"d










I am going through a miscarriage now, too.


----------



## RebekahKurth (Jun 18, 2004)

I think that I'm starting to miscarry right now too. Early yesterday evening, there was a small amount of blood on my undies on two separate occasions. No cramping, no tissue ... just a small amount of spotting. As this never, ever happened with my pregnancy with my son, we decided to go to the ER and see what was going on. It was a loooong night ... and after two internal exams, some very uncomfortable bloodwork and a sonogram, it appears that my Beta levels are pretty low. If my dates are correct (and I'm almost positve they are since I charted with FF), my numbers should be around 2600 ... as of last night they were only at 260. They also couldn't see anything on the sonogram, though they said that's not abnormal this early in a pregnancy.

I hadn't spotted any more until the last hour. It seems like there is a bit of tissue coming out now. No bright red blood, and no cramping, and the spotting is still pretty light. SO, we're playing the waiting game and waiting to see what, if anything, happens next. I'm supposed to go in for a second Beta test on Thursday. If nothing definitive has happened before then, I think the bloodwork on Thursday will be very indicative of what's going on in there.

The nurse at the ER wrote that I should return if there is worsening/heavy vaginal bleeding. At this point, I'm wondering if and when I should go back. This is all complicated by the fact that I don't have a regular caregiver yet. We recently moved, and I am in the process of choosing a midwife. SO, I have no one I can normally call or go see. THAT stinks.

I'll be thinking of everyone here ... please keep me in your prayers as well.


----------



## armonia (Mar 24, 2002)

I am sorry, torie.

rebekah, I am hoping the best for you.


----------



## Vanyalos (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry.

Your story sounds almost exactly like mine, although I was supposed to be a bit further along in my pregnancy than you.

I opted for a D&C the day after I found out my pregnancy wasn't going to progress. My bleeding would come at night ( less than with a period ) and then be gone in the morning & all day until the next evening when it would all begin again. I just felt that I couldn't go through that for, possibly, weeks and look after my 3 year old as well.

The D&C was over quickly. I had no pain afterwards and barely any bleeding at all. This is different for everyone though.

My thoughts are with you & the other woman in this thread who are experiencing this.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

mamaeve, My grief comes in waves and right now I am in the middle of one, so forgive me for not giving you more information. It's just too hard for me to talk about right now. I did want to tell you that you need to keep yourself hydrated. I can't stress that enough. Also make sure you get enough protein. The fact that you are getting dizzy could be from a lack of these things. I am hoping for the best for you. Please come back and let us know how things went.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

mama2eve, I'm so sorry you're going through this right now.







Every m/c is different- I'll share my experience. When mine happened at 8 weeks, I had pink/brown spotting for about a week, then a day of bright red spotting and the following day, my body went into labor and everything was over about 6 hours later. The cramps were painful, but manageable- they felt just like the contractions I'd had when I delivered my daughter at full term. After that, I just had bleeding like a normal period, which tapered off and ended a week after the m/c.
Take care of yourself and please keep us posted on how you are doing, it's possible that things could turn out to be alright- I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------

